# Alex's new fish



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are some pics of my new fish. I got a new wels catfish, channel catfish, Jaguar cichlid, and severum, and angelfish. Some of the fish I got today and the others I got a month ago. Anyway there all new.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice fish but....

Get some Piranha's!!!!


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah right I can't keep them there illeagal!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You got some nice fish but I think you should really do some work to make your tank look nice so as to compliment the stock you have in there.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

i win the bet!! he is 5, look at the sponge bob pic









nice fish alex


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Good call Pit!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice fish, but the tank is not so good looking. Get some natural looking decor and maybe even a black background. That sh*t would go well with the cool fish you have like Ja'eh said.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice fish Alexx I dont know what the hell they are but they look cool enough to me. By the way I'm a noob!!


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Pit_man said:


> i win the bet!! he is 5, look at the sponge bob pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL You crack me up...pit my little sister made it for me figured I post it behind my fish tank. I plan on adding some rocks and sand.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

oohh i belive you realy i do...


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah right...lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think that jag is gonna end up killing all of your fish, thats just my opinion :nod:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice fish.
but you need to sort the looks of your tank out. it does not compliment the fish you have got.
also you need to choose your fish selection a little more carefully. it just looks as if your impulse buying and throwing them all into one tank.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am making an indoor pond for all the cats and the jags are having there own tank.


----------

